

Ask HN: What's the best Domain Registrar? - leoh

I've been looking for a good new domain registrar. I know that a lot of people distrust Go Daddy these days. But who are the good domain registrars?
======
kappaknight
Namecheap.com seems like a good option. However, I have a few international
TLDs that they don't manage, so I ended up going with Name.com
(<http://name.com>). They too ran an anti GoDaddy campaign and the service
seems straight forward enough w/o all the stupid upsells that GD does.

~~~
mirsadm
I've been using namecheap.com for a while and they are, in general, pretty
good. One issue I have noticed is that their redirecting service seems to be
pretty unreliable. It appears to work 2/3rd of the time. The other 1/3 it
gives off all sorts of errors.

------
fagatini
<http://nearlyfreespeech.net> is good I hear.

------
Tzunamitom
A friend of mine runs <http://www.namecheap.com> \- I have massive respect for
them after they ran an anti-Go Daddy campaign when Bob Parsons posted the
elephant killing video, and again when he supported SOPA...

~~~
jnt8686
I'm assuming you have massive respect for their clever use of a PR
opportunity?

~~~
Tzunamitom
No. I have massive respect for their clever use of two PR opportunities.

------
kenna
Moniker is my favorite hands down: <http://moniker.com> They are also a
favorite of domainers for their features and support. In my opinion they have
unmatched security, and will fight to keep your privacy when using whois
protection (unlike another popular registrar listed here as an alternative to
GoDaddy, from my own personal experience).

~~~
cmatthias
Plus, their control panel pages to assign custom nameservers doesn't work half
the time! (or at least, it didn't in 2010 when I used them).

And, should you instead choose their DNS service, they'll throw in some free
3-4 hour total outages with no explanation from customer service! [1]

My recommendation would be to stay as far away from Moniker as you possibly
can.

[1] <https://www.google.com/search?q=moniker+dns+outage>

------
joshontheweb
Hover.com and ghandi.net aren't the cheapest but they are easy to use and
don't bombard you with up sells and ads

------
joealba
If you want a registrar and DNS host, I've had great luck with
<http://dnsimple.com>

Great customer support, and they're always adding new features. And having 3rd
party DNS hosting separate from your server provider makes switching providers
easier.

------
GoofyGewber
<http://lithiumhosting.com/> Love it.

------
mchannon
Definitely not the most full-featured, but dot.tk sells .tk domains for free.

------
molsongolden
I just started using Name.com and it seems great so far.

------
staunch
Been using 1and1.com for years. Cheap. No complaints.

~~~
rush-tea
i love 1and1 as well

------
dcassiano
dynadot.com is a good option. Cheap and always do promotions for customers.

